# Porsche Cayenne GTS 2008 - Protection Detail



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Hello

Cayenne GTS for repainting 3 panels after being vandalized and a protection detail.


















The big scratches...


















Bonnet repainted some time before and full of sanding marks , even if its a detail protection with no paint correction it don´t seem right to let the car out with that.
We assume the cost of the paint correction 



































Some before and after shots of detailing work











































































Swissvax Crystal Rock curing.










All the panels get Zaino Z2 Pro protection ( except the newly repainted ) and SV CR














































































































































































Regards

Rui


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

cracking finish Rui :thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

mike swell said:


> cracking finish Rui :thumb:


Thanks Mike :thumb:


----------



## Globy (May 9, 2011)

Nice job, but looks like the 2 doors that were painted didn't match with the right colour of the car.


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Globy said:


> Nice job, but looks like the 2 doors that were painted didn't match with the right colour of the car.


The front bumper it´s repainted also ( front bumper, bonnet )with a darker grey , not the correct one by...a Porsche dealership.










In this picture its easy to see the 2 repainted doors that we repainted and the pillar ( this one is original ) have the same original colour.

The Bodyshop that works with us has Chromavision , is a portable, computerized color matching system that views and reads the actual car color, then transmits the reading into the ColorNet® computer system. ColorNet® compares that reading to the ChromaSystem™ formulas and alternates, then retrieves or creates the one that gets you to the blendable match that today's customers demand.


















Regards

Rui


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Nice work


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

prokopas said:


> Nice work


Thanks :thumb:


----------



## Paulo (Aug 11, 2007)

_Great work on a great car....:thumb:_


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Great work


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Paulo said:


> _Great work on a great car....:thumb:_





WHIZZER said:


> Great work


Thanks


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job mate.


----------



## Globy (May 9, 2011)

Racer said:


> The front bumper it´s repainted also ( front bumper, bonnet )with a darker grey , not the correct one by...a Porsche dealership.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOW, that is a hell of a explanaion!:devil:
I noticed that, because it has hapened with me too, with all that beautifull paint systems, and I found later that if the clear cote(varnish) is not the same as the original, it could be darker or brighter.
Mas como sempre nos habituas te Racer, um excelente trabalho mesmo!
Eu tenho seguido os teus trabalhos, ja ha uns anos, desde o forum carpremium!
(translation : As you always used us, an excelente work Ra
acer!
I have been following your works since a couple years ago)

Abraço


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Thanks Globy ou obrigado Globy. :thumb:

More works to post and many more to make


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great work..also amazing shine..


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

tonyy said:


> Great work..also amazing shine..


Thanks man :thumb:


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

Looks lovely


----------



## Imran (Sep 7, 2008)

Great work


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

wish wash said:


> Looks lovely





Imran said:


> Great work


Thanks :thumb:


----------

